# 1 open spot for 9 Aug



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 1 open spot for 9 August, meeting at 0430, on the boat at 0500. Going to the edge +. Deep dropping, jigging , bottom fishing. 24 ft pursuit; twin 200 . :thumbup: approx. cost 70 -75 per person


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern it Ed!!! Every time I look fer a ride, NO ONE!!! When I'm working, open spots are here!!! ahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope you find lots of fish Ed. You'll be primed and ready for when we get there!! Have a good trip.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ed, what time do you guys normally finish the day after boat cleaning and parting ways?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

It changes with the day but normally by 6


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*I'm in if it's open*

I'm in if it's still open. Mike 850-623-9296


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Ed Good luck to you and the crew it sure be a nice weather day. We should be long gone by the time you get to the ramp.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

ed if spot still open I would like to tag along. give me a call if so. 850-206-4749


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

We'll how did it go Ed?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Mostly tile fish ( 6), 3 long tail sea bass, a scamp, a snowy grouper and lots of white snapper. some small mingo and a few other odds and ends.


----------

